# Flooring for a trailer



## Schultz9008 (Dec 20, 2015)

I just purchased a 5x8 utility trailer with a mesh floor.  I am wanting to put a 3/4" pressure treated piece of plywood as the floor.  When I put the plywood in what size bolts and nuts would be good to use.  I heard about the self tapping screws but I want to use the bolts and nuts to make sure it's secure.   Also what is a good sealant or protector that I can use for the wood.  I heard of motor oil but don't really want to go that route.  Thanks so much in advance any help is appreciated.


----------



## odorf (Dec 21, 2015)

I prefer using 2x6 treated lumber.  with 1/4'' galvanized carriage bolts


----------



## havasu (Dec 21, 2015)

Once again, frodo is providing solid advice. If one board is damaged, the carriage bolts can be easily removed and the damaged board could be replaced.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2015)

My experience has been that ply, even if using treated, will not last near as long as dimensional lumber.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 21, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> My experience has been that ply, even if using treated, will not last near as long as dimensional lumber.



I would have to agree. When my MIL gave me a trailer that had been sitting out in the weather for 30 years, some of the 2x8s in the bottom were still good and are not even pressure treated.


----------



## odorf (Dec 23, 2015)

Rusty said:


> I would have to agree. When my MIL gave me a trailer that had been sitting out in the weather for 30 years, some of the 2x8s in the bottom were still good and are not even pressure treated.



oil,  oil is the best for treating wood.

take your used oil,  and paint the wood with it.

being careful not to drip any on the ground,


----------



## Schultz9008 (Dec 27, 2015)

So I have been informed to use 5/4 decking wood and use oil to treat the wood is this a good choice as well?  It's 5/4 in X 6 in X 16 ft


----------



## havasu (Dec 27, 2015)

Depends on what is under the floor. I would prefer 2" x 8" dimensional lumber, if it can fit. it would also be alot cheaper.


----------



## odorf (Dec 27, 2015)

Schultz9008 said:


> So I have been informed to use 5/4 decking wood and use oil to treat the wood is this a good choice as well?  It's 5/4 in X 6 in X 16 ft



depends on what you will be tote'n if you will load a vehicle . i would go with a 2x

if just a lawn mower, 4 wheeler or a refrigerator and such,

5/4 would be ok.

also, think about resale value, if you plan on selling
fella might not buy if he has to refloor it


----------



## Schultz9008 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have decided to go with 2x6x8.  I also found the 1/4 carriage bolts as well.  Should I put two bolts on each side of each board or will 1 be good enough?  Also how long should I buy the bolts?


----------



## havasu (Jan 4, 2016)

Place the carriage bolts on both sides of the board to prevent the board from cupping. As far as the length of the carriage bolt, all you need is 1/4" after installing the lock and flat washers.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 16, 2016)

Schultz9008 Welcome to the Garage Retreat Forum!
When laying out your floorboards, be sure to orientate the end grain in the 'crowned' position (or inverted "U"). This will aid in drainage of water, even if the boards are sealed, they will still soak up some liquids, and doing this will lower your chances of warping.

I would also advise using Ny-lock style nuts, as opposed to lock washers and plain nuts. I would also recommend cutting off any excess bolt length over about 1/4", to make removal and replacement easier (I've had this trailer over 30 years, nothing lasts forever). I've lost an untold number of nuts, washers, and bolts out of my trailer through this simple, and low cost, mistake (trying to save 50 cents). I also use a flat washer that the square shoulders of the carriage bolt will fit through. This gives more support, and reduces the chances of 'pull through' failures.

When I replace the current boards on my trailer, I'm going to try spraying it with 'bedliner' material as well. it's better than using undercoating, or anything of a similar nature. I've used about every kind of sealer, with varying degrees of success/failure. Wishing you good luck with your project!


----------



## odorf (Jan 16, 2016)

Schultz9008 said:


> I have decided to go with 2x6x8.  I also found the 1/4 carriage bolts as well.  Should I put two bolts on each side of each board or will 1 be good enough?  Also how long should I buy the bolts?




really depends on the metal framing, 

View attachment bathroom_layout_dims_door.jpg


----------



## Schultz9008 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the picture helped out a lot.  When I measured it, it will take exactly 10 2x6x8 it will take exactly 10 boards.  I will attach a picture of the trailer as it sits now. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2016)

That is really a nice utility trailer. I could make good use of that!


----------



## Schultz9008 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks I bought it for my zx10.  I'm just trying to get it prepared for a 1100 mile trip to Texas here in a month


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't forget to bring a spare. Them small wheels are tire eaters.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah I'm already on that.  I was wanting to get bigger tires.  Is that possible?


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2016)

Sure, anything is possible. You just have to be concerned with bolt pattern, fenderwell distance, and spring flex, if applicable.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 17, 2016)

Schultz9008 said:


> Thanks for the picture helped out a lot.  When I measured it, it will take exactly 10 2x6x8 it will take exactly 10 boards.  I will attach a picture of the trailer as it sits now.


One other thing to remember. Be sure to allow room (at least 1/4") between your floor boards for drainage. A common number 2 wooden pencil is just right as a spacer pattern. Water is your worst enemy, top or bottom.


----------

